# Weekly competition 2011-37



## Mike Hughey (Sep 9, 2011)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move, to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
*Skewb* scrambles are generated using Bryan Logan's scrambler, and follow this rule: With the front facing you, turn the cube a 1/8 turn to the left. The edge of the middle square on top should now be parallel to you. The top square will stay stationary. Turn the edges appropriately around this square.
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know:

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 25 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends Friday/Saturday nightchange GMT (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at Friday/Saturday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R' U' F U F U' R2 F' R'
*2. *R U F' R F U2 F2 U'
*3. *U R' U F2 R' U2 R U' F'
*4. *R2 F U2 F R' F R'
*5. *R2 F' U F R U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *L2 F' R' B D' F L2 R' D' L' F' R2 D L' B' L2 R U'
*2. *F2 L' D' L' D R2 F' D2 L2 F' U' F R F' L F D' U2
*3. *F2 D2 F' D2 B' U' F2 U' F2 L' R2 F R F D' B L2 U
*4. *D2 R2 D' B U2 B2 D2 R' B L B F' R D' B2 F' L U
*5. *U B' D' U2 B2 R2 F L2 R' D R' D R' U2 F2 D' R' U'

*4x4x4*
*1. *F' L2 Uw' Rw2 D L Rw F' L2 Fw Uw' Fw' L' Fw F' Rw2 F' L' F' Uw' U2 Fw' F2 R' Uw' U Rw Uw' F' D2 F Uw2 U' R2 Uw' R' U' L R F2
*2. *D' L R' D2 Uw R' D' Rw' B L Fw F' Uw2 R Uw' Fw F U2 Rw B2 Fw' Rw U L Uw2 Fw U2 B L2 R' D2 Uw' Fw' D Rw' Fw' F L2 Fw' F2
*3. *Rw' D' Fw F2 D2 F' U L2 F L B' Fw D U2 Rw' D' Uw L2 D Rw2 Fw' U' Rw R' B L B' R B F2 Rw' B' Fw2 Uw' U L' Rw2 R' Uw2 F'
*4. *R2 Uw2 Rw' B' F2 Uw' F L R2 B' Fw' F' Rw R' D2 U2 B2 D' Uw2 B2 D Fw D U' Fw' L2 D2 R' U2 B2 Fw F' D' U2 L2 Uw U Rw2 D' Uw2
*5. *Rw2 Uw Rw Fw F2 R Fw2 Rw2 D' Uw' U2 L2 B2 D2 R2 Uw2 B Fw2 F2 D2 B' Rw D' U B2 Rw2 D' Uw Rw B F' R Fw2 R2 U2 Fw2 U' Fw2 R' Fw2

*5x5x5*
*1. *U' Lw' Bw U L2 Lw' D2 L' Lw' Rw2 B L2 U Lw' Rw' R Uw2 L Lw2 Rw Bw D F2 D' R2 Dw' Bw' Rw2 R Bw2 Rw2 U Lw R2 B' L2 Dw2 Fw Dw Lw2 Bw' D L R2 B' F' D R2 B2 D2 U L' R B2 Uw' R' Fw' F' Dw U2
*2. *Bw D' F' Rw' F Dw2 Uw2 F2 L Lw2 F U Rw2 Dw2 Uw B Rw2 Uw' L Lw Rw Bw L2 B' Lw R2 Dw2 Lw Dw' F U' Bw Fw2 U' F' Lw B Bw2 L' R2 B Bw' D' Bw' D2 Bw2 R2 Uw' L Lw2 R Uw' Fw' Rw' Uw Bw D Uw2 U' R'
*3. *R D2 Bw' D L2 U' Bw' U' B2 F Dw Bw Fw2 F L Fw F Rw' F Lw' Rw Bw' Fw' L2 B D' Rw B Fw F' L F' Lw2 Uw2 Rw' Bw' Lw' R2 Bw Fw Lw' B' Bw2 Lw' Fw2 D' U L' U2 B' Lw' B Fw' R' Dw U' R Fw F Lw2
*4. *D B' Dw Lw2 Rw2 Uw2 Lw D' Dw' R' Dw2 U2 Fw Uw' L' Dw2 U Lw' Fw2 Lw' B Lw2 Dw R2 Dw2 Lw2 Dw' L2 R2 Bw Rw' Bw F' Rw' Bw2 L' Lw' Fw2 D Fw2 Dw2 Fw D Bw Uw2 L' Lw Rw2 R' Fw2 F Lw' Dw F D L B2 F' Lw' Fw'
*5. *Rw2 D2 Dw2 Uw' F Lw Fw Lw' B' Lw D U2 Bw2 Fw' U2 Bw U2 B' Bw' Lw2 R' B2 R D2 Uw U' L2 B Rw B Bw' L' D Uw' L D L2 Dw2 B' Bw2 F2 Dw2 Lw' Dw B Lw Rw' R2 Dw' Bw Uw U' L' Bw' L D Uw2 B Lw2 Rw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *U F2 D B' F2 2U2 2B2 2R' F' U' 2F2 L2 2B 2F F U B' L2 2F' 2U 2B' U 3F2 2D' 2F2 F2 2L 3R 2F' L 3R D 2B 2F L' 3F' 2F' F 2R' D B' R2 D' B' 2U2 2F F' 3R D2 2R' 3F' D' 2U' B2 3F' R 2D2 2B2 2D2 R' 3F2 F2 R2 U2 2B2 3U' B' F' 3U 2U2 F R' 3F F2 D 3U' 2L' 3R' D2 U
*2. *2D' 3R F 2D' 3R' 2R2 3U' 2L2 3R' 2B2 2U 2B' L2 2L2 2B2 2U' U' B' F D 2D' 3R' 2F2 R F' L 2R 2B 3F U2 2R 2U R2 2B' 2F' L' 2F' 3U F' 2R' 3U R2 2D' L 2U 2F' D' F' 3R' 3U 2R2 2D' 2U' 3R' R' 2D2 3U2 2F 2U2 2L2 D2 F2 U' 2R' D 2F' 2L 2R' 3U2 2U' 2B' 3F' F 3U F' 2R' 3U2 L 2U' F'
*3. *2D2 2B2 F D 2F' 3R2 R F U' L2 3R 2F L 3R 2B2 L2 2F' 2L' 2D' B' 2B' F 2R' 2F2 3U2 3F' R 2D 3R2 F' D' 3F L D' L 2R' 2B' 3F' D' 2B2 L' 2L' B 2F2 L' 2R 2D 3U2 B2 3U 2B U' 3R' 2R' 2D2 B' F2 2D2 2U2 3F2 2U2 2L 2F2 2R' 3U2 U' 2R D2 R F' 3U2 B' 3U2 2L2 2F' F2 3R2 2D 3U' U
*4. *F2 L 2L' 3R2 D2 U2 F2 2L' 2B2 2R D 2B2 L2 2F2 F 2L' 3R2 2R2 B D2 2B2 2F F' L 2L2 3R B' 2B2 3F 2L 2D2 3U' 2B 3F 2L' 3R R2 D2 3U' 2L' R2 B2 2B' D' 2D2 2U L2 R 2D' 3U 3R2 3F2 2F' 2L' 2D 3U 2U' 3R2 2B' 2F 3U 2R2 D' 3U' 2R' 2U2 3F 2R' 2F2 R 2D B D2 3U2 2U 2B2 3F 2R' D' R2
*5. *2D' U2 2L2 2R2 2D 2L D' 3U' 2U B2 2B2 2F2 L2 2L2 R' U R2 2F' U 2R2 2D2 3U U' 2L 2R2 D' 3U2 U 3F 2D 3R' 2D2 3U B' 2B2 2U 2F' L 3F' L' D' 2D 2U U B 2B 3F 2D 3R F' 2U2 B2 L' 3R 2R' D2 U 2L2 B2 2B' L' D' 3F 2F' U' 2B 3R2 2U' R2 B D2 3U2 2L' 3R 2U B2 F2 2U 2L2 2D

*7x7x7*
*1. *3B2 2D 3U U2 2R2 D' F2 3R2 D U' 3L 3U 3R' D U' L2 2R2 2B2 3B' F D2 U2 2B2 3U 3L' R' 3B2 R' 2F 2U' 3L2 3F 3D 2U' 2F' 3L' 2B' F R2 3B2 2D2 2L 2U2 3F' U' R 2U2 R' 2U2 B 2R 2B2 3D 2U 3B 2F2 L' D2 B U' B2 F2 2D' 2L F' 3D2 3U' 2U2 2B 3D B' 3B' 2F' 3R 3U 3R 2U2 L2 B2 2F 3D 3R' 2R2 R' 3D2 2B2 D' 3D' 3B 3L2 2R2 B' 2F F' 3U' U2 L' B' 3R R2
*2. *2U2 L2 2U' 2B 3B 2F 3U' U' R 2D2 B' 3B2 D2 2L' R B2 3L2 R D' U2 B 3F2 L2 2L2 3L' 2R2 U2 R2 D L' 2L' R' 2U' 2L' 2R' F' D' 2D 3B' 3U 2B' F2 3L2 U2 L2 2R' 3B' 3F F 2R 2F R 2B2 2U2 2F 3U2 R 3B 2F2 F' 2D' 2B F2 R' 2D 3U2 U R' 3B F' L2 3U2 B F' 2R2 U2 3B' D F2 D L2 3F' 2D' 3U' 2U' 2F 3R' B 2B' 3D' 3L2 2F' L' 2L2 3L 3R 3B2 2D' 3B 2D2
*3. *2F2 D' 3D 3U 2U2 U' 3R 2R B2 3L2 F2 3U' 2U2 R' 3U' 2U2 U' 3R2 B' 2B' D' 3D' U2 R' D2 L2 2L 3R2 2U R2 2D2 3D R2 D 3U 2B' 2L' 3L2 3R2 D' 3U 2L' 3B 2L' B2 2F2 F L2 R' D' 3L' 2U2 R2 2U 3B' 3F L2 2D U' 2F L2 3B' D2 3R2 3F 3L2 U' 2F2 2L2 3L 2R' F R 2U2 F' 3L 3F' R 2B 2U2 2L2 2R 2D' 2F2 2U 2L2 3L2 2R' F' L2 2D2 3R U2 2B 2R' 3B2 3U2 2U' 2L' 3R
*4. *B' D 2U2 2R' 2B2 2U 2B2 3L R 2U2 L F' 3U B 3F' 2F 2R R2 3F' 2R2 2B' F' 3D 2F' L D' 3B2 D2 3R2 3F' 2D L2 3U2 2F' F 3R2 2R 3B2 3L2 2D2 2U U' 2B 3F' F2 D 3F' 2F2 F2 R B 2B 3F' F' U2 2B 3B D' L' 2L' D' 3U 3F2 2R' 2D' 3F' 2D' 2L2 B 3U 3R' 2R 2B' D F2 3U U' B' D2 3F2 3R' 2B 3B 3F' F' U 3B2 3F' 2U 3R2 2R2 R' B' F2 D2 2R 2B' D 2L' 2B'
*5. *3F2 2L' 3B2 2F2 3L' 2U 3F' 2D' L' 3R2 3F' D 3D 3U' 3L' U' 2L2 R2 3U' 2R' 3D2 B2 2R D2 U' L 2L2 3L' 3B2 3R 3F' 2L B2 F2 3D' U 2B2 3R2 R' F 2U B 3F2 2F F 3L' 3R' 3U 2B2 3F' 3U 3L' 2R' D 3D' L' 2F 3U' 3B' 3D 3U2 2U' U' L2 3F 3U' U' 2B 3B F2 D' B2 2L2 3D2 B 2B' 3B2 L 3U' 3R 2R' R D 2D 3D F R 2B2 F U2 2L U' L' 3B2 2F' F D 3D 3L' F2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' U2 R' U F' R F U
*2. *F' U F' R U2 F2 R F' R
*3. *U2 F2 R2 U R' U2 R F' U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' L D2 U2 L2 F R' U2 L U2 L B U L2 F2 D L
*2. *L F U2 B2 U L F R D' R2 D2 F D2 L B L R2 U2
*3. *F' D B R B2 D L2 B2 D B2 D2 B L2 B2 L F' L'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 B Fw F U2 Fw' F L B Fw' F' Uw U2 B' F R F D F' L Fw L U' Rw D2 Uw B2 U2 L R F Uw2 B2 L' R2 B Rw U' L' B
*2. *D U B D Uw B' U' L2 Fw Uw' U R D' B' R' Fw' U L2 F' U2 Rw' Fw' R2 D B L B2 Fw2 D2 Rw' B F L' B2 D R D2 U2 L F'
*3. *D F D2 L B2 F2 L' Rw R' Fw Uw' Rw2 Uw2 B2 L' B2 Rw2 B2 U R B' F' D2 L R' B2 Fw2 D' U R2 B F' Uw Fw' Uw Rw2 Uw R' B2 Uw2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw' U2 Bw L2 Dw2 Uw Rw Fw' D U' L D Bw' Dw Bw F2 R2 U Rw' D2 Lw Rw Fw2 Uw' Rw2 Uw' B' Fw F R Bw' Uw2 U2 L2 Rw' Fw2 D Dw B2 Rw2 F2 R D Dw L2 Rw2 R B Rw' F' L' D' B Bw Uw U R' D F2 Lw'
*2. *Dw Rw2 Dw2 F U' Rw' B Bw2 Fw' D2 Dw' Fw L' B2 Bw Fw F2 Uw' U L D B F2 Dw2 Bw Fw Lw2 U' B2 Lw' R U' L' Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 Lw Rw R' D' Rw2 B2 Lw2 Bw Dw' Bw' Rw2 U2 L B2 Rw B2 Bw' Fw Rw' D2 B2 D Uw2 F2
*3. *D2 Bw2 Lw' Fw2 Uw' Rw' D2 Dw' Bw' L' Lw R' U' Lw Rw D B' L' Rw2 Dw B F D R B' U' L2 Lw Bw2 Uw' Lw R' U2 Bw F2 Rw' B Dw' Rw' R Uw2 Bw Fw' Dw B2 F2 L U L Bw' Fw L' Lw R2 F' L2 Lw2 Rw F' R

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2L2 2F' R2 3F 2R2 B2 2U 3F 2F2 U B 2B2 F 2D' 2L' B' D2 R' D L' 3R' 3U U' B2 2F2 R 2B' R 2D2 3R' F' 2L' 2D 2U2 U 3R 2F' 2L2 3R' D 2D' 2B' 2L2 U R2 2D2 3R D2 3R2 3U2 2F 2L' 2D 2B' 3F' 2L R 2U2 2B' 3F2 2R B' F2 2L 3F2 U2 F' 2R' 2D 2R2 B' 2B 3F 2F R2 D B U2 3F' 2U'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *L 2B' R' 2B' L' 3B' 3R D2 3D2 2U2 2R2 2D2 R2 3U' L2 R' 2B2 3D 3U 3L2 B2 3R' B' D 3D' 2U R 3F F 3L' 2D' B' 3U L2 3R2 3F 2D 3L2 2U2 2F L2 3F 3D 3L 2R' 2U' 3L B' 2L' 2B' R' 2U' 3F 3R' 3D 2U2 U' 3F2 3L' 3R 2R2 F2 2U2 2B2 3D L2 3R' R2 2F2 D 2U2 2F2 2D' U 3R' 3U' 3L' 3B2 2U' 2L 3L R 3B 2F' 2L2 3L' 2B 2F 2D' 2F 2R2 3B 3F' L' 2L 3L R' B 2B2 3F2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 R D' B' U2 B F D2 L' F R' B2 R U' F U B'
*2. *D' L' D2 B2 F2 D' L B D' L2 R' B' D2 U R2 B R' F'
*3. *F2 L2 D U2 L' D' L U' R' B' U' B2 U2 F R D' B' R
*4. *B2 D2 B F R' U' B2 D U2 B R2 F' D R2 F2 U R' F'
*5. *U' F L F U B2 L' F D' F2 L U' B2 L D' U' B2 U2
*6. *D2 R' U' R' U' B' L B2 U L' B' L' B2 U' F U L2 U
*7. *R U' R' F' L' U2 L B2 D' R' U' L R B D F
*8. *R' D U B F R D' L' F2 U B R U L' F U2 L
*9. *F' R B' F D2 R B D2 B2 R D' F' U B D F2 L' U'
*10. *D U' R D2 U B2 D' R B D U' F U R' U2 R' B2 U'
*11. *U2 B R' F2 U' B' F D' R2 B' U B' L2 B2 L' F' U R2
*12. *U' B' F2 D2 R U2 L F' L F2 L F U2 R2 U2 B' D B'
*13. *B' L R U L B U F' L D F2 U B' F U F D' F'
*14. *F2 U2 R U' R2 B R' D F2 R' F2 U' B2 D U' R B U'
*15. *F2 L D2 F' R2 B' U2 L B' U' B2 L2 U' F' R B' U R
*16. *B L D' B2 L R' F' D R2 F2 D2 R D' B' R2 U2 R' F2
*17. *D2 B' D L' R' D2 U' R2 D2 U F' U F2 R2 B U' R' U2
*18. *R' U2 F' U' B' L' R B2 L' D U2 L' U2 R' B D R'
*19. *L2 D2 U' B R' U F U B' D U2 L' R' D' F2 U B U
*20. *L R' U B U' F' U B L' D2 F2 D2 F R B2 D2 U'
*21. *U2 F L' B F D' B D B' F' U L' F' L2 U2 B L'
*22. *L U2 L2 F' R' F R2 U2 F2 U' B L' R' U F L2 D U
*23. *L R2 D2 L2 U' B' D L' F2 R' B F D R' F D2 L2
*24. *D' R' D R' B2 L2 D' L' U' L2 F L D2 B' L R2 B U2
*25. *B R D' U2 L' U' R' B D L' B D2 L' U L R U' F2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F2 R2 B2 D' F' L2 R' F2 D U2 R B D F2 U B R2
*2. *L F2 D2 U F' D' F' R' D2 R F' R D2 L B' U B' U'
*3. *B' F2 U' B L' B D U F R2 D' L' R D R U' B2 R U'
*4. *F2 R' B' U R' U' L2 R B D' R' D U B' U2 F U R2
*5. *F R B' L' B D R2 U' R' U2 R' D2 B F L U' R U

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B U' L' D' B' U2 R' D' R' D L' D' F' D U' R2 F U2
*2. *D R F D R' D2 F U2 R U R2 D U2 B2 U R U'
*3. *F L' R2 F' U' F' L2 U2 L' D' R B L U2 B L' F U'
*4. *B' F' D' F2 L2 B2 L' B2 R' D F' L2 B L D B' R2 U2
*5. *D2 B2 L2 F' D2 F U' F2 R B D' U2 F2 L R F'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D' L F R' U2 L2 R F' U2 L' B U' B' D F2 D' F R'
*2. *L B' R2 U2 B' U2 F' L' F L2 F D' U L B' U2 B2 U'
*3. *R2 U R B2 R B' L' D2 L' D R2 D' F2 R' U R'
*4. *U' F' L F R2 B F' L B' D F2 U' B' L' F' L D' R'
*5. *L F2 U L' U R D' R2 B2 U L2 B' U2 B R2 U2 L R'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *U' L2 B' D2 L F' D F' L' B2 R2 B D U B' D2 F2 U'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F2 R' F R2 U' F R U2
*3. *L B D R' B' F L2 B2 R2 B D U2 R2 D' U' B U' R'
*4. *D' R' Uw U Fw2 U2 Rw2 Uw L' Rw D' U' F2 Rw2 R D B Fw Uw F L2 F' D2 B U2 L R' D' Fw' D2 Uw' B' R2 D2 Rw2 B Fw' D2 F Rw'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U2 R' U R' U' R2 F U
*3. *D2 B2 D' L B2 L' U' B' F2 D2 U' B' D2 B' F2 R2 F
*4. *D2 L2 R2 Uw' R Fw L' Fw' L R2 Uw2 Rw D2 B2 F' Uw2 L2 Rw Fw' Rw2 R' F' D2 U2 B R F Rw2 R2 D Uw' U F2 Uw F2 U' R B L2 R2
*5. *F2 Lw' Dw2 B Lw' D2 L Dw Uw' F' D' Bw2 Lw' Bw Dw' Bw Dw Uw Fw' F2 Dw U' Bw F2 L2 R Bw Uw B U2 Lw2 Rw D2 U Rw U F Lw' Rw2 R2 B' D Dw2 Uw2 Lw2 B2 R2 Fw' L Lw2 B Fw2 D2 B Fw' R' Bw2 D' B' R2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=4,d=-2 / dUdU u=0,d=-5 / ddUU u=4,d=-5 / UdUd u=0,d=3 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=5 / dUdd
*2. *UUdd u=-3,d=5 / dUdU u=-1,d=-4 / ddUU u=-4,d=-2 / UdUd u=-4,d=0 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=0 / UUdd
*3. *UUdd u=2,d=-2 / dUdU u=-2,d=-5 / ddUU u=-2,d=5 / UdUd u=-5,d=-3 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=3 / Uddd
*4. *UUdd u=-2,d=-5 / dUdU u=5,d=5 / ddUU u=-5,d=-4 / UdUd u=-2,d=0 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=1 / dUdd
*5. *UUdd u=-2,d=-4 / dUdU u=-2,d=5 / ddUU u=-4,d=4 / UdUd u=-4,d=1 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-1 / UUUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U B' R L R L R B r b' u'
*2. *U B L B U B' L' U b' u
*3. *L U' R' B' R' B' L l r u'
*4. *L B U L' R B' L B' l' r b u
*5. *U' L R U R L U B l u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(4,-1) (0,3) (0,3) (-3,3) (1,0) (-4,0) (4,3) (6,2) (-2,0) (2,0) (3,0) (6,4) (0,3) (2,3) (-4,3) (3,4)
*2. *(0,-1) (-3,3) (3,0) (-3,4) (6,0) (6,0) (0,2) (-5,3) (-3,3) (3,3) (3,0) (-3,3) (5,0) (6,2) (0,1) (0,4) (6,0) (0,0)
*3. *(-2,2) (3,0) (2,0) (0,3) (0,1) (0,3) (-5,0) (-4,3) (0,4) (-3,2) (-3,0) (-1,0) (-4,0) (-2,0) (0,3) (-3,4) (-1,4) (6,0) (0,0)
*4. *(0,-4) (6,-5) (0,3) (3,2) (6,4) (-3,0) (4,0) (-3,0) (5,0) (3,4) (0,3) (-3,4) (4,2) (-4,4) (-2,0) (6,2)
*5. *(0,-3) (0,6) (0,3) (3,0) (-3,3) (0,3) (-4,3) (0,2) (0,4) (-2,0) (0,2) (5,4) (5,0) (1,4) (2,3) (-1,0) (6,1)

*Skewb*
*1. *R B' L B L' F' B' R' L F R L' B' R L' B' L' R F L' R B' F L B'
*2. *B F' B F' L' B' L' B R' L' B R' L F R' B L R L' F' R F' R' F' L
*3. *B L' R B L R F B' L B' R' F' B' L' F' R' F' R' L B L' B R L' B
*4. *R L F' L B R' F R' B' F' B' R B R' L F B R L B' F L B L R'
*5. *F' R L F' R' B L F' L R F B' L' R B L F' B' R' B' F L F' R' F'


----------



## nccube (Sep 9, 2011)

*2x2:* 2.26, 1.43, 3.06, 2.64, 1.42 = *2.11*


----------



## Edmund (Sep 9, 2011)

3x3-20.25
19.43, 22.58, (15.94), (22.73), 18.73
i decided to do this right now cuz id just gotten a good average for me- 16.4x, but it turns out I wasn't starting to heat up

2x2-4.56
(3.14), 3.62, (5.98), 4.66, 5.40

OH-44.55
43.53, 44.00, (52.48), 49.13, (36.26)
ew


----------



## chicken9290 (Sep 10, 2011)

2x2:3.17 avg5
Times:3.81, 2.45, 3.63, 3.38, 2.52

3x3: 11.79 avg5
Times:11.48, 11.91, 11.98, 9.72, 13.25


----------



## brandbest1 (Sep 10, 2011)

2x2: (4.96), 5.22, 9.75, (12.27), 8.80 = 7.92
3x3: 21.20, 24.75, 32.38, 34.87, 29.66 = 28.93
Master Magic: 5.44, 6.03, 6.60, 5.55, 7.44 = 6.06
2x2--4x4 relay: 3:14.74


----------



## emolover (Sep 10, 2011)

*2x2*: 3.18
2.36, 4.91, 3.65, 2.41, 3.49
Wow that was nice.
*3x3*: 14.71
12.48, 16.06, 14.76, 15.42, 13.96
*5x5*: 1:59.80
2:07.07, 2:30.72, 1:55.98, 1:46.82, 1:56.36 
WOOT!!! PB average and single!


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 10, 2011)

2x2: 5.24
4.83, (2.02), 6.27, (6.42), 4.62

3x3: 13.74
13.98, 13.81, (11.91), 13.44, (17.00)

4x4: 1:05.49
1:06.45, (1:07.30), 1:07.18, (59.27), 1:02.84

5x5: 1:58.50
1:57.29, (1:50.25), 1:59.65, 1:58.55, (2:00.13)

2-4: 1:33:48

OH: 23.76
25.93, 25.23, 20.13, (28.06), (19.25)


----------



## yoinneroid (Sep 10, 2011)

2x2: 3.12, (2.23), 4.73, 3.24, (5.20) = 3.70
3x3: (12.93), 12.39, 11.34, 12.21, (11.18) = 11.98
4x4: 50.41, 48.44, (51.04), (42.96), 45.00 = 47.95
5x5: 1:42.08, (1:54.42), (1:25.41), 1:33.94, 1:43.44 = 1:39.82
2bf: 1:46.49, 1:08.27, 59.00 = 59.00
3bf: 4:54.54, DNF, 4:23.42 = 4:23.42
mbf: 1/2 5:00.95
oh: 21.86, (29.95), (19.01), 22.88, 19.28 = 21.34
wf: (1:56.38), 2:14.02, (3:09.56), 2:49.32, 3:03.16 = 2;42.17
fm: 41 moves


Spoiler



scramble: U' L2 B' D2 L F' D F' L' B2 R2 B D U B' D2 F2 U'
solution: x2 R' D' U L U' L' F' L2 D2 L R2 B' F R' F' U' B U' B' U' B U' R U R' U2 B' U B2 L' B' L U R' F' r U R U' r' F (41)

xcross-1 edge: x2 R' D' U L U' L' F' L2 D2 L (10)
F2L-2: R2 B' F R' F' U' B (7)
F2L-1: U' B' U' B U' R U R' (8)
F2L+EO: U2 B' U B2 L' B' L (7)
LL: U R' F' r U R U' r' F (9)


234: 1:04.84
2345: 2:36.33
magic: 2.40, 4.42, (1.99), (4.94), 2.79 = 3.20
mmagic: (7.54), 4.52, 3.82, 6.09, (3.78) = 4.81
clock: 13.94, 12.62, 13.48, (DNF(12.05)), (12.53) = 13.35
mega: 2:19.30, (2:03.99), (2:35.46), 2:34.27, 2:15.69 = 2:23.09
pyra: (11.74), (5.41), 8.64, 8.22, 6.02 = 7.63
sq1: (41.24), 43.10, (56.83), 47.46, 47.42 = 45.99


----------



## Nelso (Sep 10, 2011)

2x2: 4.17
Times:2.85, 6.30, 3.44, 4.11, 4.96 
3x3:14.59
Times:13.19, 13.82, 15.58, 14.37, 15.62 
4x4:1:05.05
Times:1:00.27, 1:05.23, 1:14.79, 59.06, 1:09.65 
Pyraminx:4.51
Times:3.97, 4.10, 4.73, 4.71, 5.64 
Magic:1.70
Times:1.72, 2.28, 1.75, 1.63, 1.61 
MasterMagic:3.52
Times:2.91, 4.53, 3.25, 3.53, 3.78


----------



## Nelso (Sep 10, 2011)

5x5:2:02.49
Times:2:00.09, 2:06.22, 2:01.16, 2:08.92, 1:58.60 
3x3 OH:24.48
Times:25.02, 27.70, 24.42, 24.00, 22.03
2-4 Relay:1:19.69
2-5 Relay:3:33.05


----------



## irontwig (Sep 10, 2011)

FMC: 31 moves



Spoiler



B R' U B R D L2 D' R' D L2 B' L' D' L2 F D' R F2 R' D F D L D' L' F2 D2 F D2 R'

B R' U B D.B' L' D' L2 [Pseudo 2x2x3+2 pairs]
F D' R F2 R' [Pseudo F2L]

Switch to inverse:
D2 F' D2 F [F2L]
F L D L' D' F' D' [LLEF+1]

Insert at dot: D' R D L2 D' R' D L2 (Two moves cancel)

Meh.


----------



## guusrs (Sep 10, 2011)

FMC: 24



Spoiler



scramble: U' L2 B' D2 L F' D F' L' B2 R2 B D U B' D2 F2 U'
solve: B R' F' U D2 F R F R2 B2 D' B2 R2 F2 U' F2 D2 B D B' L2 D L' R2 (24)
pre-move [R2]
F2L-1: B R' F' U D2 F R F @ (8+1)
all but 3 edges: D2 B D B' L2 D L' (15+1)
undo pre-move R2 (16)
at @ insert R2 B2 D' B2 R2 F2 U' F2 (24)



20-min solve, I choosed the lucky paths ;-)


----------



## ThatGuy (Sep 11, 2011)

it's been a while. who remembers me C: !!

*3x3:* 23.53, 21.47, 29.09, 24.37, 30.90 = *25.66*
*3x3 OH:* DNF(53.15), 45.36, 49.21, 59.04, 46.38 = * 51.54* ew 25-30 sec LL
*4x4:* 1:48.36, 1:40.51, DNF(1:42.83), 1:45.18, 2:02.83 = *1:52.12*


----------



## irontwig (Sep 11, 2011)

Great solution, Guus! I had my skeleton done at less than 5 minutes, but I waited to do the insertions as I thought there ought to be a better one, at least I was right about that.


----------



## CuberosDeRubik (Sep 11, 2011)

2x2: 2.84, (2.17), 4.73, (5.10), 4.22 Avg= 3.93 Good. 
3x3: 14.37, 13.49, (13.06), (15.13), 13.68 Avg= 13.85 Good.
4x4: (1:56.50), 1:15.64, (1:15.44), 1:40.61, 1:18.71 Avg=1:24.99Normal-Bad.


----------



## Carrot (Sep 11, 2011)

*3x3x3*: (10.17), (DNF), DNF, DNF, 11.43 => *DNF*


----------



## Selkie (Sep 11, 2011)

*2x2:* 9.11, 7.62, 13.21, 12.51, 9.20 = *10.28*
*3x3:* 23.77, 25.08, 19.58, 22.42, 23.80 = *23.33*
_comment:_ Very poor.
*4x4:* 1:38.13, 1:38.61, 1:29.09, 1:29.29, 1:55.61 = *1:35.34*
_comment:_ Slightly better than last week
*5x5:* 3:20.41, 2:56.54, 3:16.93, 3:32.84, 3:51.17 = *3:23.40*
_comment:_ pb single
*6x6: *7:44.01, 7:30.76, 9:12.25, 9:00.36, 8:19.61 = *8:21.33*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* *2:47.52*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* *6:05.28 *
*3x3 One Handed: *55.47, 55.58, 46.29, 54.90, 50.65 = *53.67*
*Clock:* 18.80, 19.80, 18.02, 24.13, 18.52 = *19.04*
*Magic:* 3.38, 2.86, 2.86, 2.83, 2.61 = *2.85*
*Master Magic:* 5.65, 7.25, 5.11, 5.94, 6.25 = *5.95*
_comment:_ pb single and average but not really suprising as only started MM for last weeks weekly


----------



## vdpflayer (Sep 11, 2011)

*2x2:* 5.29, 3.32, 5.97, 5.37, 4.79 ==> *average 5.15*
*3x3:* 11.35, 16.64, 14.61, 17.08, 15.85 ==> *average 15.70*
*4x4:* 1:29.41, 1:28.04, 1:20.64, 1:18.24, 1:17.42 ==> *average 1:22.31*
*3x3 OH:* 28.33, 31.38, 29.78, 41.81, 33.59 ==> *average 31.58*
*2+3+4:* 1:44.98
*Pyraminx:* 9.95, 6.54, 9.83, 6.68, 13.57 ==> *average 8.82*


----------



## KryuzbanDmitry (Sep 11, 2011)

Pyraminx:3.94, (2.73), (5.56), 3.84, 3.75=3.84


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 11, 2011)

*2x2:* 3.60, 4.42, 3.44, 3.79, 2.98= *3.61*
*3x3:* 11.27, 14.78, 13.85, 13.71, 12.92= *13.49*
*4x4:*
*2+3+4:* *1:17.28*
*2+3+4+5:* *3:48.23*
*Magic:*
*Pyraminx:*
*Skewb:*
*OH:*
*MTS:*
*2x2 BLD:* DNF, DNF, 42.92= *42.92*


----------



## Attila (Sep 11, 2011)

FMC: 25 moves


Spoiler



RLBL2F2U2FD’LD2U2L’BF’UDRL2UR2L2D’B2LR’
premove: U2
RLBL2F2U2F all corners -2 moves, and 4 edges,
D’LD2U2R more 2 edges,
R’L’BF’UD solve the two centers, (annoying case, the result could have been even better without it)
RL2UR2L2D’B2LR’ L6E, premove cancel.


----------



## AnsonL (Sep 12, 2011)

*2x2:* (2.85), (1.41), 2.67, 2.49, 1.64 =* 2.27*
*3x3:* (10.46), 9.56, 9.42, 8.72, (7.85) = *9.23*
*4x4:* 44.87, (38.78), (45.03), 40.94, 40.65 = *42.15*
*5x5:* 1:22.06, 1:22.96, (1:16.27), (1:41.31), 1:22.07 = *1:22.36*
*3x3 OH:* (16.18), (12.92), 15.81, 14.05, 14.78 = *14.88*
*2-3-4 relay:* * 57.35*
*2-3-4-5 relay:* *2:17.56*
*Pyraminx:* (9.15), (6.50), 8.79, 7.29, 7.51 =* 7.86*
*Square-1: *32.49, 32.61, (37.17), (24.76), 29.76 = *31.62*
*2x2 BLD:* DNF, 16.13, DNF =* 16.13*
*3x3 BLD:* DNF, DNF, 2:36.53 = *2:36.53*


----------



## CuberMan (Sep 12, 2011)

*2x2*: 2.86, (1.81), 3.52, (3.87), 2.16= *2.85* 
*3x3*: (10.85), 12.22, (15.58+), 10.98, 11.46= *11.55 *
*4x4*: 1:05.47, 1:01.73, 1:01.03, (1:15.57), (57.22)= *1:02.74*, cube: maru, lost my maincube
*5x5*: 1:59.36, (DNF), 2:04.89, 2:23.83, 1:52.67= *2:09.36*, very very bad POPS
*6x6*: 6:23.65, 6:40.88, 5:31.21, 7:01.21, DNF(2:26.70)= *6:41.91 *
*OH*: (21.71), 23.03, (26.47), 22.17, 22.73= *22.64 *
*WF*: 1:49.50, (1:40.56), 1:40.58, 2:13.05, (2:24.39)=* 1:54.38 *
*MBLD*: *1/2 3:36.04*
*2x2 BLD*: DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF* 
*3x3 BLD*: DNF, DNF, DNF =* DNF* my accuracy was bad 
*magic*: 3.35, (5.03), (1.60), 2.05, 3.33= *2.91*
*mastermagic*: 10.61, 11.34, (8.55), (10.83), 10.09= *10.63 *
*pyraminx*: 6.72, 7.15, 8.63, (13.44), (4.67)= *7.50*
*clock*: 20.31, (20.33), (14.83), 20.06, 17.17= *19.18*
*megaminx*: (3:26.67), (2:35.81), 2:50.17, 2:44.03, 2:42.65= *2:45.62* PB maybe? 
*relay 234*: *1:19.92*
*relay 2345*: *3:36.04*
*FMC*: *38 moves*
sorry i don't know how to make spoiler :/
Scramble: U' L2 B' D2 L F' D F' L' B2 R2 B D U B' D2 F2 U'
*Solution: x' L U2 L F' R2 D x' L' U L U F2 U2 F L F U' B' U B U R U' R' F' U F R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 F' U F (38 moves)*
*Explanation:*
2x2x2 block: x' L U2 L F' R2 D (6 moves)
F2L - 1: x' L' U L U F2 U2 F L F U' B' U B (13 moves)
Finish F2L + forced skip OLL: U R U' R' F' U F (7 moves)
PLL: R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 F' U F (12 moves)


----------



## nekosensei (Sep 12, 2011)

*2x2x2 : *11.37, 16.99, 8.20, 10.13, 12.88 = 11.46
*3x3x3 : *18.90, 16.76, 23.42, 19.09, 17.96 = 18.65
*2x2x2BLD : *1:19.43, DNF, DNS = 1:19.43
*3x3x3BLD : *4:01.81, DNF, DNF = 4:01.81
*3x3x3OH : *48.08, 46.64, 57.27, 1:03.78, 1:12.04 = 56.38
*3x3x3 Match the scramble : *1:31.52, 1:39.95, 1:25.87, 1:32.36, 1:47.06 = 1:34.61
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves : *41 moves
*2-4 Relay : *2:54.38
*2-5 Relay : *12:09.58


----------



## Evan Liu (Sep 13, 2011)

*2x2:* (4.67) (1.71) 3.79 4.07 2.86 => 3.57

*3x3:* 13.00 (10.25) (13.69) 13.10 12.92 => 13.01

*4x4:* (54.50) 57.50 58.30 54.86 (59.95) => 56.89

*2x2 BLD:* 13.01 DNF 12.71 => 12.71

*3x3 OH:* 27.36 (24.05) (32.21) 26.99 27.47 => 27.27

*2-4 Relay:* 1:15.30

*2-5 Relay:* 3:13.33

*Pyraminx:* 7.19 6.82 (5.79) 6.13 (9.03) => 6.71


----------



## Zoé (Sep 13, 2011)

*222 :* (3.80), 3.84, 6.65, (7.44), 7.09 *= 5.86 *
*333 :* 20.22, 19.03, 20.41, (17.90), (23.11) *= 19.89*
*444 :* 1:21.22, 1:34.36, (1:08.00), 1:17.16, (1:36.94) *= 1:24.25*
*555 :* 2:25.58, 2:38.78, 2:33.18, (2:22.93), (2:54.53) *= 2:32.51*
*OH :* 1:03.68, (39.90), 51.11, 1:09.06, (1:55.15)* = 1:01.28*
*2-3-4 = 2:02.31
2-3-4-5 = 4:09.28 *
*222 blind :* 1:20.88, DNF, 57.41 *= 57.41*
*333 blind :* 6.13.81, DNF, * =*
*megaminx :* (4:01.44), 4:13.09, 4:48.63, (4:51.21), 4:13.88 *= 4:25.20* 
*pyraminx :* (8.31), 12.93, 9.91, (16.43), 10.03 *= 10.96* 
*square1 :* 1:06.33, (2:05.03), 58.86, (54.93), 1:09.80 *= 1:05.00* 
*MTS :* 1:56.80, 1:57.65, (2:42.18), 1:57.68, (1:20.83) *= 1:57.38*


----------



## Sir E Brum (Sep 13, 2011)

*2x2*
3.26, 2.88, (6.38), 3.31, (2.35) = 3.15
Easiest one ever. This is around half of my normal average.
*3x3*
(22.01), 18.37, (18.31), 20.82, 19.09 = 19.43
3 EPLL skips
*4x4*
2:39.20, 2:52.98, (2:23.67), (3:35.98), 3:00.06 = 2:50.75
*3x3 OH*
40.73, 42.03, (47.30), (39.23), 45.60 = 42.79


----------



## okayama (Sep 13, 2011)

*2x2x2*: 6.27, 6.47, 6.67, (6.78), (2.79) = 6.47 Good!
5th solution: U2 R' B' R' B R2

*3x3x3*: 21.25, 18.27, (21.70), 20.58, (17.51) = 20.03

*4x4x4*: 1:37.76, (1:45.12), (1:27.85), 1:29.25, 1:36.21 = 1:34.41
OP, NP, DP, NP, OP

*7x7x7*: 7:25.99, 7:25.99, (7:58.00), (7:07.97), 7:55.83 = 7:35.94
I lost 1st and 2nd time, but remembered 7:25.xy, so xy=99 just to be safe.

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 2:36.26, DNS, DNS = 2:36.26

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: 11:01.47, DNS, DNS = 11:01.47
1st: memo 5:49.90, fast for me.

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: 28:26.50, DNS, DNS = 28:26.50
1st: Great. memo 15:07.62, fast.

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 5/6 (47:57.44) memo 33:57.
4th: Off by 4 corners and 4 edges. When undoing setup, should be D', but I did D2. 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 27 HTM


Spoiler



Scramble: U' L2 B' D2 L F' D F' L' B2 R2 B D U B' D2 F2 U'
Solution: R U L F2 R B R' F' R B' R' L F2 D2 B R B' R2 U' R B' U R2 D' R2 D2 F'

NISS solve.

(Normal)
Pre-scramble: U D F'

1st square: R
2nd square: U L F L
2x2x3 block: F2 D2 U'

(Inverse)
Pre-scramble: U D2 F2 L' F' L' U' R'

More square: F D2
F2L minus 1 slot: R2 D R2 U'
Finish F2L: B R' U R U'
All but 3 corners: U R B R' B' U'
Correction: U D2 F2 L' * F' L' U' R'

Insert at *: R B' R' F R B' R' F'


*Magic*: (4.55), 3.60, 4.28, (3.28), 4.06 = 3.98

*Master Magic*: (9.93), (7.46), 8.60, 9.09, 9.71 = 9.13


----------



## r_517 (Sep 14, 2011)

Clock 
7.07 7.47 (6.59) (9.43) 6.86 = 7.13


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 14, 2011)

3x3: 9.72, (11.25+), (8.18), 9.91, 10.78 = 10.14
2x2: 1.77, (DNF), 3.94, 5.92+, (1.76) = 3.87
OH: 18.38, 16.65, 18.39, (13.50), (22.06) = 17.81
2x2 BLD: 21.71, 19.66, DNF = 19.66
3x3 BLD: DNF, 1:13.39, DNF = 1:13.39
4x4: 44.40, 52.11, 47.73, (53.30), (44.34) = 48.08
5x5: (1:47.15), (1:26.32), 1:39.22, 1:28.65, 1:26.33 = 1:31.40
2-4 relay: 1:00.23
2-5 relay: 2:44.86
Master Magic: (2.97), 3.50, 3.33, (6.00), 3.38 = 3.40
Square-1: 31.83, (29.19), 45.50, (1:24.50), 38.22 = 38.52


----------



## SimonWestlund (Sep 14, 2011)

2x2: 2.40, 1.51, 2.01, DNF(2.41), 1.50 = 1.97
3x3: 9.63, 10.93, 8.06, 8.81, 8.49 = 8.97
4x4: 41.86, 44.01, 47.88, 46.48, 42.86 = 44.45
5x5: 1:33.01, 1:23.02, 1:29.43, 1:23.61, 1:28.91 = 1:27.32
6x6: 2:50.63, 2:36.14, 2:54.27, 2:41.41, 2:51.76 = 2:47.93
7x7: 4:45.42, 4:32.21, 4:35.66, 4:36.61, 4:30.08 = 4:34.82
2x2 BLD: 26.46, 14.62+, DNF(12.63) = 14.62
3x3 BLD: 1:08.12, DNF(1:30.52), 1:10.10 = 1:08.12
4x4 BLD: 7:26.94, 
5x5 BLD: 19:41.33, DNS, DNS = 19:41.33
Multi BLD:
3x3 OH: 18.27, 20.41, 18.09, 22.86, 15.28 = 18.92
3x3 WF: 1:20.46, 1:11.09, 59.80, 1:06.29, 57.11 = 1:05.72
2-4 relay: 1:09.52
2-5 relay: 2:45.52
Clock:
Megaminx: 40.66, 49.10, 52.64, 44.98, 50.05 = 48.04
Pyraminx: 5.32, 3.72, 6.55, 6.32, 5.66 = 5.77
Square-1: 22.02, 19.56, 18.53, 24.84, 22.44 = 21.34


----------



## Daryl (Sep 14, 2011)

*2x2* : 7.32, (3.96), (9.43), 6.31, 7.33 = *6.99
3x3* : (15.14), 17.32, (20.37), 19.69, 17.17 = *18.06
4x4* : (1:14.72), (DNF), 1:22.58, 1:15.33, 1:19.32 = *1:19.08
5x5* : 2:23.40, 2:25.90, 2:26.33, (2:30.85), (2:21.42) = *2:25.21
6x6* : 5:09.16, (5:58.66), 4:45.64, 4:50.95, (4:24.87) = *4:55.25
7x7* : (8:45.84), 9:27.37, 9:10.30, 8:48.01, (DNF) = *9:08.56
OH* : (40.84), 46.51, 42.53, 47.57, (1:02.36) = *45.54
3x3 BLD* : DNF, *4:32.61*, DNF
*Pyraminx* : (8.07), 7.60, (6.04), 7.06, 6.30 = *6.99
Square-1* : 27.29, 19.84, (17.84), 27.71, (31.84) = *24.95
Megaminx* : 2:03.26, 1:47.84, 1:56.55, (1:38.66), (DNF) = *1:55.88
2-4 : 1:45.97
2-5 : 4:22.63
*
Not a really good week for me..


----------



## pjk (Sep 15, 2011)

*3x3 BLD*: 2:22.72, DNF (2:32.86), 2:35.77 => Best: *2:22.72*
*3x3*: (10.99), (15.46), 11.83, 14.16, 13.60 => *13.20*


----------



## Erik (Sep 15, 2011)

*3x3:* 8.89, 9.75, (11.85), 9.12, (7.92) = *9.25* really good 
*OH:* (14.18), 22.18, 20.57, 21.35, (30.74) = *21.37* First was skip


----------



## dinostef (Sep 15, 2011)

*2x2*: 5.56,DNF,6.28,5.72,(2.44)=5.85
*3x3*: 12.75,13.66,(17.08),11.78,(11.15)=12.73
*4x4*: 1:21.18,(1:21.66),1:11.06,(1:10.55),1:10.90=1:14.38
*5x5*: (2:27.81),2:22.56,2:03.80,(2:03.77),2:10.25=2:20.34
*3x3OH*: 35.43,(27.13),35.75,31.18,(36.56)=34.12
*2x2+3x3+4x4*:1:31.78
*Mastermagic*:3.09,2.93,(3.22),2.94,(2.86)=2.99


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 15, 2011)

*2x2:* 9.53, (1.65), (9.96), 6.25, 8.58 ~ *Avg:* 8.12
*3x3:* (23.66), 21.34, (21.33), 23.47, 23.46 ~ *Avg:* 22.76
*4x4:* 1:32.86, 1:50.11, (1:32.78), 1:55.81, (2:00.00) ~ *Avg:* 1:46.26
*5x5:* (3:25.00), 3:11.78, 3:03.80, 2:55.94, (2:48.63) ~ *Avg:* 3:03.84


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 15, 2011)

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 6.30, 7.91, 11.68, 8.30, 6.34 = *7.52*
*3x3x3:* 19.63, 21.72, 24.47, 21.46, 28.78 = *22.55*
*4x4x4:* 1:10.43, 1:18.81 [P+], 1:33.13 [O], 1:34.30 [OP], 1:25.56 [P] = *1:25.83*
*5x5x5:* 2:53.00, 2:32.08, 2:35.91, 2:35.34, 2:09.03 = *2:34.44*
*6x6x6:* 4:46.77 [OP], 4:48.08 [O], 4:23.33 [O], 8:11.44 [O], 4:21.91 = *4:39.39*
Comment: Ridiculous pop on fourth one; I couldn’t seem to put it back together.
*7x7x7:* 7:08.36, 6:53.04, 7:00.27, 7:50.10, 7:03.61 = *7:04.08*
Comment: 4 separate pops on the fourth one.
*2x2x2 BLD:* 31.27, 25.55, 32.21 = *25.55*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:11.31, 1:14.59, 1:20.53 = *1:11.31*
Comment: Ridiculously nice.
*4x4x4 BLD:* 7:24.57 [3:28], DNF [7:44.90, 3:38, 4X], 6:08.30 [2:59] = *6:08.30*
Comment: I mismemorized the second one; I realized it, but couldn’t figure out what the corrected version was.
*5x5x5 BLD:* 13:11.26 [7:03], DNF [12:58.77, 7:20, 3X], DNF [13:47.18, 6:53, 3X, 3+, 4W] = *13:11.26*
Comment: On the second one, I recalled the pair correctly, but solved a different one. The third one was really bad – multiple separate mistakes. Nice times on all of them, though.
*6x6x6 BLD:* *33:41.67* [18:56]
*7x7x7 BLD:* *DNF* [1:02:15.43, 41:53, 2iX]
Comment: I couldn’t get the memo to stick, which is why it was so slow. In the end, all I missed was one commutator which I thought I had found a new way to do, but it turned out it was wrong. 
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *9/15 = 3 points, 55:09.59* [41:01]
Comment: As bad as this was, I’m actually kind of happy with it because I think this is the best I’ve ever handled a disaster multi solve. Memo just wasn’t sticking, so I decided to only go for what I knew I could get right. I wound up only actually attempting 11 of the 15 cubes – I never even looked at the last 4. I guess based on the time that I might have been able to go for one more, but this was clearly safe. So obviously I missed cubes 12, 13, 14, and 15; I also missed cube 1 (off by 3 edges, mismemorized) and cube 10 (off by 2 edges; I didn’t see a flipped edge when memorizing). I think if I can learn to consistently do this (partially give up and just go for what I know I can do) on disaster solves, I might enjoy multi more.
*3x3x3 OH:* 50.81, 40.59, 48.33, 37.90, 49.18 = *46.03*
*3x3x3 WF:* 2:13.46, 1:26.69, 1:42.02, 1:59.28, 1:53.75 = *1:51.68*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:14.95, 1:11.78, 1:23.01, 1:22.38, 1:13.99 = *1:17.11*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *35 moves*


Spoiler



D F2 U’ L’ U2 B R B’ R B R2 B2 D B D’ B U F’ U F U2 R’ F’ R B’ R’ F R’ D2 R D2 F2 R F R2

2x2x2: D F2 U’ L’ U2
switch to inverse:
2x2x3: R2 F’ R’ F2
3x cross: D2 R’ D2
switch to normal:
4th pair: B R B’ R B R2 B2 D B D’
pseudo OLL: B U F’ U F U2 B’
last 3 corners: B R’ F’ R B’ R’ F R’
B’ B cancel before last step.


*2-4 relay:* *2:06.66* [P]
*2-5 relay:* *4:24.13*
*Magic:* 10.84, 10.66, 10.72, 10.38, 9.52 = *10.59*
Comment: OHITABLD, of course. Not very good.
*Master Magic:* 3.84, 5.15, 5.08, 5.50, 4.52 = *4.92*
*Clock:* 2:03.58 [0:21], 15.38, 16.56, 15.43, 15.31 = *15.79*
*MegaMinx:* DNF [34:58.87, 20:47, 6C, 7E], 3:18.55, 2:46.91, 2:35.97, 3:01.83 = *3:02.43*
Comment: BLD solve had 4 corners permuted, 2 corners twisted, and 7 edges wrong. Slow memo but pretty fast attempt at execution.
*Pyraminx:* 54.58, 20.25, 14.16, 21.65, 13.40 = *18.69*
*Square-1:* 5:40.16 [3:50, case OV], 50.53 [P], 37.66, 38.36 [P], 47.69 [P] = *45.53*
*Skewb:* 3:26.88 [2:06], 12.56, 11.00, 15.93, 20.72 = *16.40*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 16, 2011)

I will not be able to calculate any results until Monday evening.
(SC this weekend).


----------



## Jakube (Sep 16, 2011)

*2x2x2:* 3.38, (2.82), (6.08), 5.93, 6.01 = *5.11*
_Two nice singles._
*3x3x3:* (27.52), (15.32), 17.25, 15.41, 15.72 = *16.13*
_Very good average!_
*4x4x4:* 1:07.67, 1:15.15, 1:11.85, (1:18.68), (1:03.98) = *1:11.56*
*5x5x5:* (2:03.70), 2:21.65, 2:11.58, (2:26.22), 2:21.40 = *2:18.21*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded:* 35.52, 37.13, 44.18 = *35.52*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded:* 1:39.74, DNF(1:27.17), DNF(1:34.54) = *1:39.74*
_Bad_
*4x4x4 Blindfolded:* DNF(6:27.55)[3:23], 6:24.11[3:01], 6:43.21[3:39] = *6:24.11*
_1st: off by 5 centers, 2nd: NL PB_
*5x5x5 Blindfolded:* 17:17.95[8:14.47], DNF(16:08.22), 13:49.67[5:54] = *13:49.67*
_I forgot to memorize the midges on cube 2. 
And PB. Finally a fast solve without something wrong. _
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded: 15/17 in 57:47.85[36:12]*
_Fast Memo, and the memo sticked. Only two memo mistakes. I didn´t see the flipped blue-orange edge on the second cube and I memorized a twisted corner on the 13th cube, although I solved it before. _
*3x3x3 One Handed:* 37.84, 35.66, (29.68), 33.46, (38.43) = *35.65*
*PyraMinx:* 9.72, 11.03, (DNF(10.63)), (9.23), 9.33 = *10.03*


----------



## Sillas (Sep 16, 2011)

*2x2x2:* 9.97, 9.56, 9.00, (13.32), (07.10) = *9.79 * My 2x2 cube arrived yesterday 
*3x3x3:* 20.54, (19.56), 21.42, (25.60), 24.70 = *22.36* 
*3x3 One Handed:* (47.10), 39.72, (35.27), 38.66, 44.80 = *41.11*


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 16, 2011)

2x2x2: 4.58 - (4.86) - 4.85 - (3.40) - 3.49 = 4.24
3x3x3: (18.54) - 17.10 - 17.48 - 17.72 - (16.85) = 17.43
4x4x4: (1:13.60) - (1:20.93) - 1:14.72 - 1:13.84 - 1:16.73 = 1:15.10 
5x5x5: 2:02.35 - 1:56.10 - (1:51.49) - (2:07.42) - 1:55.71 = 1:58.05
6x6x6: (DNF) - 3:52.79 - (3:49.26) - 4:05.23 - 3:54.08 = 3:57.37
7x7x7: 6:50.13 - (7:05.41) - 6:59.42 - 7:00.54 - (6:44.21) = 6:56.70
3x3x3OH: 32.24 - 30.16 - (35.59) - 34.05 - (29.01) = 32.15
2BLD: DNF - DNF - DNF = DNF 
3BLD: DNF - DNF - DNF = DNF
MultiBLD: 0/2 in 12:54 
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 1:52.30
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 3:58.93
Magic: (2.10) - 2.10 - (1.78) - 1.78 - 1.87 = 1.92 (lol times)
Master Magic: 4.77 - 4.64 - (4.86) - 4.81 - (4.45) = 4.74
Megaminx: 1:39.08 - (1:33.59) - (1:40.85) - 1:36.44 - 1:39.96 = 1:38.49
Pyraminx: (9.67) - 10.26 - (12.71) - 11.37 - 9.87 = 10.50
Square-1: 1:02.70 - (1:05.69) - 1:00.99 - (58.16) - 1:01.15 = 1:01.61
Clock: 28.93 - (27.02) - (30.62) - 29.52 - 29.88 = 29.44
Skewb: 7.65 - (7.32) - 7.53 - 7.49 - (7.99) = 7.56


----------



## dimwmuni (Sep 17, 2011)

*2x2x2* 3.75, 3.82, 6.93, 4.90, 4.72 = 4.48
*3x3x3* 12.00, 15.21, 19.00, 14.98, 15.54 = 15.24
*4x4x4* 1:25.03, 1:08.15, 1:14.90, 1:45.38, 1:17.32 = 1:19.08
*5x5x5* 2:20.54, 1:51.08, 2:08.26, 2:08.48, 1:57.68 = 2:04.81
*6x6x6* 4:22.53, 4:14.02, 3:44.57,4:23.57, 4:00.69 = 4:12.41
*7x7x7* 8:24.97, 7:40.93, 6:44.63, 6:46.92, 6:43.77 = 7:04.16
*2x2x2 BLD* 37.14, 39.64, 39.47 = 37.14
*3x3x3 BLD* 2:07.89,2:17.34, 1:53.17 = 1:53.17
Wow, I was on a roll. I think that is the first time I have gotten all successes. Also they were pretty good times for me. 
*4x4x4 BLD* 14:09.29, DNS, DNS = 14:09.29
Yay! New PB. 
*5x5x5 BLD* DNF[32:52.25], DNS, DNS = DNF
I really need to make time for more big blind. 
*3x3x3 Multi BLD* 4/4 = 4 points, 18:57.98
Not only is this one of my faster times for 4 cubes it is my first 4/4.
*3x3x3 OH* 29.68, 25.37, 24.26, 25.95, 27.34 = 26.22
*3x3x3 FMC* = 48


Spoiler



U’ D L U2 D’ L2 R D2 F
L’ D’ L’ D F’ D F D2 L D F L F’ L 
U2 L F’ L’ F L F L2 U’ L U’ 
L’ R F2 L R2 D’ R D R2 D2 F’ B’ D B
= 48


*2-4* 1:43.86
*2-5* 3:40.78
*Magic* 1.61, 1.83, 1.69,2.42, 4.41= 1.98
*Master Magic* 5.78, 6.21, 5.09, 6.66, 4.87 = 5.69
*Clock* 38.00, 33.81, 27.88, 46.24, 32.37 = 34.73
*Megaminx* 1:16.02, 1:09.41, 1:29.36, 1:13.31, 1:11.43 = 1:13.59
Really bad this week. 
*Pyraminx* 13.51, 8.05, 13.95, 10.96, 18.30 = 12.81
*Square-1* 1:24.85, 1:58.54, 53.46, 44.51, 1:46.81 = 1:21.71
I screwed up algorithms in solves 2 and 5.

Blind went exceptionally well this week. I just wish I had more time for more 5 BLD attempts.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 17, 2011)

*2x2x2: *9.22 (2.63) (9.71) 7.63 6.06 = *7.64*
*3x3x3: *19.33 21.88 (24.02) (18.46) 19.11 = *20.11*
*4x4x4: *1:08.80 (1:06.02) 1:09.08 (1:16.02) 1:15.43 = *1:11.10*
*5x5x5: *(2:36.71) 2:16.31 1:57.36 (1:50.19) 2:01.58 = *2:05.08*
*6x6x6: *(3:48.50) (4:16.43) 4:11.16 4:10.61 4:09.84 = *4:10.54*
*7x7x7: *(6:55.02) 6:34.81 6:00.30 6:18.22 (5:32.88) = *6:17.78*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded: *1:28.21 (58.22) 1:12.02 = *58.22*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded: *3:46.56 (3:42.93) DNF = *3:42.93*
*3x3x3 One Handed: *37.68 40.58 (32.83) (41.81) 39.90 = *39.39*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble: *50.19 (48.19) (59.44) 56.30 48.59 = *51.69* 
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *1:36.06 = *1:36.06*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: *3:43.52 = *3:43.52*
*Magic: *(1.61) 1.47 1.44 1.40 (1.38) = *1.44*
*Master Magic: *(6.00) 4.18 4.06 3.75 (3.66) = *4.00*
*Clock: *(14.71) 16.06 15.56 15.16 (17.83) = *15.59*
*MegaMinx: *3:18.34 2:55.58 (3:20.19) (2:44.52) 2:44.83 = *2:59.58*
*Pyraminx: *(15.00) (9.91) 10.00 10.41 12.31 = *10.91*
*Square-1: *1:06.27 1:05.15 (1:16.22) 1:04.28 (50.36) = *1:05.23*


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 17, 2011)

*2x2:* (6.88), (1.63), 6.50, 6.41, 4.85 = *5.92*
*3x3:* (19.24), (12.08), 12.35, 13.00, 15.37 = *13.57*
*4x4:* 56.94, 58.43, 55.77, (3:31.06), (53.95) = *57.05*
_Comment: Pb._
*5x5:* 2:34.33, 2:32.13, 2:34.47, 2:15.66, 2:18.04 = *2:28.17*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay:* = *DNF*
_Comment: Stopped the timer after 3x3. XD_
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 relay:* = *3:49.88*
*3x3 OH:* 31.78, 28.34, 30.72, (24.05), (32.74) = *30.28*
*Pyraminx:* 10.95, (9.06), 13.41, 12.70, (19.29) = *12.35*
*Clock:* (14.18), 17.05, 16.48, (18.40), 14.87 = *16.13*

*2x2 BLD:* DNF, 12.91, DNF = *12.91* 
*3x3 BLD:* 47.05, 47.54, 44.73 = *44.73*
*4x4 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = *Lol*
*3x3 Multi BLD:* 23/25 (57:28.84)= *21 points*
Comment: Details here.


----------



## Keroma12 (Sep 17, 2011)

5x5x5: 2:16.80, 2:10.40, 2:09.84, 2:06.41, 2:29.95 = 2:12.35
3x3x3: 22.15, 18.43, 22.94, 20.45, 16.98 = 20.34


----------



## mycube (Sep 18, 2011)

2x2x2: 6.57, (2.10), (10.42), 5.41, 5.47 = 5.82
3x3x3:19.64, (14.63), (20.07), 15.46, 19.19 = 18.10
4x4x4: 1:35.64, (1:30.54), (2:09.12), 1:43.85, 1:49.54 = 1:43.01
5x5x5 2:37.05, 2:37.05, (2:50.20), (2:29.19), 2:45.57 = 2:39.89
3x3x3 OH: 35.21, 38.45, (40.02), (31.41), 39.82 = 37.83


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 19, 2011)

Been away, did these a week ago. 

*2x2BLD:* 42.01 [ 16], DNF [35.52, 17], 26.88 [ 12] = *26.88*
*3x3BLD:* DNF [1:45.23, 37], 1:46.75 [ 32], 1:42.53 [ 41] = *1:42.53*
*4x4BLD:* 9:20.42 [ 5:06], DNF [9:46.91, 5:48], DNF [7:29.88, 4:00] = *9:20.42*
*5x5BLD:* DNF [17:33.38, 10:32], 13:36.33 [ 7:49] = *13:36.33*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 19, 2011)

OK, results done. Congratulations to Simon, Mike and yoinneroid again!

And congrats to Zane who broke my program by doing 25 cubes Multi   .
I had to calculate your score by hand....

*2x2x2*(31)

 1.97 SimonWestlund
 2.11 nccube
 2.27 AnsonL
 2.85 CuberMan
 3.02 chicken9290
 3.15 Sir E Brum
 3.18 emolover
 3.57 Evan Liu
 3.61 cuberkid10
 3.70 yoinneroid
 3.88 Yes, We Can!
 3.93 CuberosDeRubik
 4.31 MaeLSTRoM
 4.41 Nelso
 4.48 dimwmuni
 4.56 Edmund
 5.11 Jakube
 5.15 vdpflayer
 5.24 Pandadudex96
 5.82 mycube
 5.85 dinostef
 5.92 Zane_C
 6.47 okayama
 6.99 Daryl
 7.52 Mike Hughey
 7.64 AvGalen
 7.92 brandbest1
 8.12 Yttrium
 9.51 Sillas
 10.27 Selkie
 11.46 nekosensei
*3x3x3 *(35)

 8.98 SimonWestlund
 9.23 AnsonL
 9.25 Erik
 10.14 Yes, We Can!
 11.55 CuberMan
 11.89 chicken9290
 11.98 yoinneroid
 12.73 dinostef
 13.01 Evan Liu
 13.20 pjk
 13.49 cuberkid10
 13.57 Zane_C
 13.74 Pandadudex96
 13.85 CuberosDeRubik
 14.71 emolover
 14.85 Nelso
 15.24 dimwmuni
 15.70 vdpflayer
 16.13 Jakube
 17.43 MaeLSTRoM
 18.06 Daryl
 18.10 mycube
 18.65 nekosensei
 19.43 Sir E Brum
 20.03 okayama
 20.11 AvGalen
 20.25 Edmund
 20.34 Keroma12
 22.22 Sillas
 22.55 Mike Hughey
 22.76 Yttrium
 23.33 Selkie
 25.66 ThatGuy
 28.93 brandbest1
 DNF Odder
*4x4x4*(24)

 42.15 AnsonL
 44.45 SimonWestlund
 47.95 yoinneroid
 48.08 Yes, We Can!
 56.89 Evan Liu
 57.05 Zane_C
 1:02.74 CuberMan
 1:05.49 Pandadudex96
 1:06.64 Nelso
 1:11.10 AvGalen
 1:11.56 Jakube
 1:14.38 dinostef
 1:15.10 MaeLSTRoM
 1:19.08 dimwmuni
 1:19.08 Daryl
 1:22.31 vdpflayer
 1:24.99 CuberosDeRubik
 1:25.83 Mike Hughey
 1:34.41 okayama
 1:35.34 Selkie
 1:43.01 mycube
 1:46.26 Yttrium
 1:52.12 ThatGuy
 2:50.75 Sir E Brum
*5x5x5*(20)

 1:22.36 AnsonL
 1:27.32 SimonWestlund
 1:31.40 Yes, We Can!
 1:39.82 yoinneroid
 1:58.05 MaeLSTRoM
 1:58.50 Pandadudex96
 1:59.80 emolover
 2:03.29 Nelso
 2:04.81 dimwmuni
 2:05.08 AvGalen
 2:09.36 CuberMan
 2:12.20 dinostef
 2:12.35 Keroma12
 2:18.21 Jakube
 2:25.21 Daryl
 2:28.17 Zane_C
 2:34.44 Mike Hughey
 2:39.89 mycube
 3:03.84 Yttrium
 3:23.39 Selkie
*6x6x6*(8)

 2:47.93 SimonWestlund
 3:57.37 MaeLSTRoM
 4:09.04 dimwmuni
 4:10.54 AvGalen
 4:39.39 Mike Hughey
 4:55.25 Daryl
 6:41.91 CuberMan
 8:21.33 Selkie
*7x7x7*(7)

 4:34.83 SimonWestlund
 6:17.78 AvGalen
 6:56.70 MaeLSTRoM
 7:04.08 Mike Hughey
 7:04.16 dimwmuni
 7:35.94 okayama
 9:08.56 Daryl
*3x3 one handed*(26)

 14.88 AnsonL
 17.81 Yes, We Can!
 18.92 SimonWestlund
 21.34 yoinneroid
 21.37 Erik
 22.64 CuberMan
 23.48 Nelso
 23.76 Pandadudex96
 26.22 dimwmuni
 27.27 Evan Liu
 30.28 Zane_C
 31.58 vdpflayer
 32.15 MaeLSTRoM
 34.12 dinostef
 35.65 Jakube
 37.83 mycube
 39.39 AvGalen
 41.06 Sillas
 42.79 Sir E Brum
 45.54 Daryl
 45.55 Edmund
 46.03 Mike Hughey
 51.54 ThatGuy
 53.67 Selkie
 56.38 nekosensei
 1:01.28 Zoé
*3x3 with feet*(4)

 1:05.73 SimonWestlund
 1:51.68 Mike Hughey
 1:54.38 CuberMan
 2:42.17 yoinneroid
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(16)

 12.71 Evan Liu
 12.91 Zane_C
 14.62 SimonWestlund
 16.13 AnsonL
 19.66 Yes, We Can!
 25.55 Mike Hughey
 26.88 MatsBergsten
 35.52 Jakube
 37.14 dimwmuni
 42.92 cuberkid10
 57.41 Zoé
 58.22 AvGalen
 59.00 yoinneroid
 1:19.43 nekosensei
 DNF MaeLSTRoM
 DNF CuberMan
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(17)

 44.73 Zane_C
 1:08.12 SimonWestlund
 1:11.31 Mike Hughey
 1:13.39 Yes, We Can!
 1:39.74 Jakube
 1:42.53 MatsBergsten
 1:53.17 dimwmuni
 2:22.72 pjk
 2:36.26 okayama
 2:36.53 AnsonL
 3:42.93 AvGalen
 4:01.81 nekosensei
 4:23.42 yoinneroid
 4:32.61 Daryl
 6:13.81 Zoé
 DNF MaeLSTRoM
 DNF CuberMan
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(7)

 6:08.30 Mike Hughey
 6:24.11 Jakube
 7:26.94 SimonWestlund
 9:20.42 MatsBergsten
11:01.47 okayama
14:09.29 dimwmuni
 DNF Zane_C
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(6)

13:11.26 Mike Hughey
13:36.33 MatsBergsten
13:49.67 Jakube
19:41.33 SimonWestlund
28:26.50 okayama
 DNF dimwmuni
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

33:41.67 Mike Hughey
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(8)

23/25 (57:28)  Zane_C
15/17 (57:47)  Jakube
4/4 (18:57)  dimwmuni
5/6 (47:57)  okayama
9/15 (55:09)  Mike Hughey
1/2 ( 3:36)  CuberMan
1/2 ( 5:00)  yoinneroid
0/2 (12:54)  MaeLSTRoM
*3x3 Match the scramble*(4)

 51.69 AvGalen
 1:17.11 Mike Hughey
 1:34.61 nekosensei
 1:57.38 Zoé
*2-3-4 Relay*(20)

 57.35 AnsonL
 1:00.23 Yes, We Can!
 1:04.84 yoinneroid
 1:09.52 SimonWestlund
 1:15.30 Evan Liu
 1:17.28 cuberkid10
 1:19.92 CuberMan
 1:31.78 dinostef
 1:33.48 Pandadudex96
 1:36.06 AvGalen
 1:43.86 dimwmuni
 1:44.98 vdpflayer
 1:45.97 Daryl
 1:52.30 MaeLSTRoM
 2:02.31 Zoé
 2:06.66 Mike Hughey
 2:47.52 Selkie
 2:54.38 nekosensei
 3:14.74 brandbest1
 DNF Zane_C
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(16)

 2:17.56 AnsonL
 2:36.33 yoinneroid
 2:44.86 Yes, We Can!
 2:45.52 SimonWestlund
 3:13.33 Evan Liu
 3:36.04 CuberMan
 3:40.78 dimwmuni
 3:43.52 AvGalen
 3:48.23 cuberkid10
 3:49.88 Zane_C
 3:58.93 MaeLSTRoM
 4:09.28 Zoé
 4:22.63 Daryl
 4:24.13 Mike Hughey
 6:05.28 Selkie
12:09.58 nekosensei
*Magic*(9)

 1.44 AvGalen
 1.69 Nelso
 1.83 dimwmuni
 1.92 MaeLSTRoM
 2.85 Selkie
 2.91 CuberMan
 3.20 yoinneroid
 3.98 okayama
 10.59 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(12)

 2.99 dinostef
 3.40 Yes, We Can!
 3.61 Nelso
 4.00 AvGalen
 4.74 MaeLSTRoM
 4.81 yoinneroid
 4.92 Mike Hughey
 5.69 dimwmuni
 5.95 Selkie
 6.06 brandbest1
 9.13 okayama
 10.51 CuberMan
*Skewb*(2)

 7.56 MaeLSTRoM
 16.40 Mike Hughey
*Clock*(9)

 7.13 r_517
 13.35 yoinneroid
 15.59 AvGalen
 15.79 Mike Hughey
 16.13 Zane_C
 19.04 Selkie
 19.18 CuberMan
 29.44 MaeLSTRoM
 34.73 dimwmuni
*Pyraminx*(16)

 3.84 KryuzbanDmitry
 4.65 Nelso
 5.77 SimonWestlund
 6.71 Evan Liu
 6.99 Daryl
 7.50 CuberMan
 7.63 yoinneroid
 7.86 AnsonL
 8.82 vdpflayer
 10.03 Jakube
 10.50 MaeLSTRoM
 10.91 AvGalen
 10.96 Zoé
 12.35 Zane_C
 12.81 dimwmuni
 18.69 Mike Hughey
*Megaminx*(9)

 48.04 SimonWestlund
 1:13.59 dimwmuni
 1:38.49 MaeLSTRoM
 1:55.88 Daryl
 2:23.09 yoinneroid
 2:45.62 CuberMan
 2:59.58 AvGalen
 3:02.43 Mike Hughey
 4:25.20 Zoé
*Square-1*(10)

 21.34 SimonWestlund
 24.95 Daryl
 31.62 AnsonL
 38.52 Yes, We Can!
 45.53 Mike Hughey
 45.99 yoinneroid
 1:01.61 MaeLSTRoM
 1:05.00 Zoé
 1:05.23 AvGalen
 1:21.71 dimwmuni
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(9)

24 guusrs
25 Attila
27 okayama
31 irontwig
35 Mike Hughey
38 CuberMan
41 nekosensei
41 yoinneroid
48 dimwmuni

*Contest results*

326 SimonWestlund
274 Mike Hughey
265 yoinneroid
245 dimwmuni
244 AnsonL
237 CuberMan
230 Yes, We Can!
226 Zane_C
206 MaeLSTRoM
196 AvGalen
192 Jakube
168 Evan Liu
144 Daryl
142 Nelso
122 okayama
120 dinostef
119 Pandadudex96
91 cuberkid10
90 vdpflayer
70 emolover
70 nekosensei
68 Selkie
62 chicken9290
62 Erik
62 mycube
61 Zoé
60 Sir E Brum
59 CuberosDeRubik
55 MatsBergsten
44 pjk
40 Edmund
32 nccube
28 Yttrium
28 Sillas
24 Keroma12
20 brandbest1
20 ThatGuy
19 guusrs
18 KryuzbanDmitry
18 Attila
16 irontwig
11 r_517
4 Odder


----------



## Carrot (Sep 20, 2011)

MatsBergsten said:


> *3x3x3 *(35)
> 
> DNF Odder
> *Contest results*
> ...


 
YAY!!! =D


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 20, 2011)

Odder said:


> YAY!!! =D


 
Yes, you seem to have understood that things are great if 
you just look at them from the right side .


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 20, 2011)

MatsBergsten said:


> And congrats to Zane who broke my program by doing 25 cubes Multi   .
> I had to calculate your score by hand....


Hahaha, thanks!


----------

